# Fuel Tank Modification Recall



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

Received a letter today, anyone else had this done?


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

Yep also got one, very worrying


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

No need to panic.

It's an easy 30min modification. Just make sure to call up the dealer and tell him to order the parts upfront. Otherwise its a 2 time trip to them. 1st time to determine if your car needs the recall (which is dumb since you have the letter) and 2nd time to mount it.

Just phone the dealership. Its quick and easy mount.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I got the letter today as well. Hoping to stretch it out until the service/MOT in early November.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Is this for all TT models or?


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Its for all TT models with QUATTRO system.

Basically because when TT is fitted with QUATTRO system. The space configuration under the car is a bit different.

Long story short, this can lead to problems in car accidents with TT catching on fire due to fuel tank puncture.

If you are not sure, you can contact your local dealer. Give them your VIN and ask if there is any outstanding recalls.

But its QUATTRO fitted TT models for sure (so TTS TTRS and regular TT Quattro Stronic)


----------



## Frizzley (Jun 28, 2020)

captainhero17 said:


> Its for all TT models with QUATTRO system.
> 
> Basically because when TT is fitted with QUATTRO system. The space configuration under the car is a bit different.
> 
> ...


You can also key in your registration into the mot checker on the DVLA website which also tells you if there are any outstanding recalls for a car


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

captainhero17 said:


> Its for all TT models with QUATTRO system.


Not correct. After a certain time they fixed it from the factory. My car was delivered in July 2019 and does not require the fix. Put your reg in the DVLA website and it tells you if you are affected or not.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Im not a UK citizen so I will have to take your word for it.

We dont have those proprietary check your recalls websites here.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

chelspeed said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > Its for all TT models with QUATTRO system.
> ...


I said all QUATTRO models (TTS TTRS and TT) not all MY Quattro TT models. :roll:

Yes they did fix it from 19' onwards.


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

VorsprungDur said:


> Received a letter today, anyone else had this done?


Probably this one. 20BX recall, it is about fuel tank protection in the even of a frontal collision that severe enough to cause the passensger cage to move towards the rear and puncture the fuel tank.

I got this recall since July.

https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/rcl/2020/R ... 6-4065.pdf


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

it's the thank shield bracket that in case of a rear-collision can puncture the tank itself.
recall consists of applying a plastic protector on the metal bracket itself


----------



## acert54 (Oct 21, 2019)

KevC said:


> I got the letter today as well. Hoping to stretch it out until the service/MOT in early November.


I got my letter recently, the dealership agreed to do it when it's in for service and MOT in November so should be ok for you as well I would think.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I've just checked mine on the DVLA and it says nothing outstanding.

Does it apply to the RS or Roadsters or both?


----------



## Ara_TTS (Aug 23, 2020)

A bracket mounted on the car body side can damage the fuel tank in the event of a crash.

Consequently, fuel may leak close to a source of ignition, increasing the risk of fire.

The Audi TT models affected by this recall were manufactured between September 2014 and February 2019.

Audi recall code: 20BX

Source: Rapex Alert 19/2020 A12/00690/20

The EC PDF is here : https://ec.europa.eu/consumers/consumer ... /20&lng=en

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pronto (Oct 25, 2019)

Anyone had this when booking their car in for this recall. So i received a letter from Audi UK for the recall and so booked the car in to my nearest Audi dealer franchise JTC600, they explained that the modification would be free of charge and could take up to 1hr depending on the workshop schedule. They also asked if i would like to have a complimentary all round safety check of my vehicle taking about 1hr and if not then that was ok but i had to sign a waver at the showroom. and they also suggested that i have the aircon system completely sanitised at a cost of £24.

Dunno but the sceptic in me thinks they wanna find something and get me to have work done.


----------



## Drift (Jun 14, 2020)

If the aircon work is recommended because of you taking the car in for recall then they should be covering the cost. It's their fault you're there.


----------



## Pronto (Oct 25, 2019)

Drift said:


> If the aircon work is recommended because of you taking the car in for recall then they should be covering the cost. It's their fault you're there.


The Aircon is not part of the recall only the fuel tank bracket modification.. but they want to get £24 out of my wallet


----------



## Drift (Jun 14, 2020)

Pronto said:


> Drift said:
> 
> 
> > If the aircon work is recommended because of you taking the car in for recall then they should be covering the cost. It's their fault you're there.
> ...


I meant the reason you're there is for the recall. If if they'd recommend the aircon work because people have been in your car (for actual the recall work) then why should you pay?  If you'd not gone in the for the recall it wouldn't be needed. Unless they think your car will generally attract covid as you drive around?


----------



## Pronto (Oct 25, 2019)

Drift said:


> Pronto said:
> 
> 
> > Drift said:
> ...


Yes they do recommend the aircon work but at my cost 
That's why I said I'm sceptical about the place.. They are trying it on, almost scare tactics. And as for the free safety check it seems to be a ploy also for making my wallet lighter.. Just wondered if anyone else was offered these type of things


----------



## Saturn5 (Dec 10, 2018)

Yes exactly te same when I had my recall done.If your aircon has been ok over the summer then I would not be inclined to part with money just to pay them for plugging their gauges in.
Leave it until the winter (when no one has aircon looked at) or next service.
Audi will recommend the air con service which is why the Dealer suggested it . . . oh and they get a bit of money whilst doing the "free"recall work


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

Pronto said:


> Anyone had this when booking their car in for this recall. So i received a letter from Audi UK for the recall and so booked the car in to my nearest Audi dealer franchise JTC600, they explained that the modification would be free of charge and could take up to 1hr depending on the workshop schedule. They also asked if i would like to have a complimentary all round safety check of my vehicle taking about 1hr and if not then that was ok but i had to sign a waver at the showroom. and they also suggested that i have the aircon system completely sanitised at a cost of £24.
> 
> Dunno but the sceptic in me thinks they wanna find something and get me to have work done.


Just to clarify: are they saying that the aircon sanitation is recommended *because *you've taken it in (and therefore there might be a need because of covid-19)? Or because it's something that should be done as part of a normal maintenance procedure?


----------



## Pronto (Oct 25, 2019)

To clarify they say its recommended but it's not a normal maintenance procedure, I think they are trying to sell me this procedure because of Covid, if it was because of the staff having to enter my car because of their safety then I would have thought that would be to their cost.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Just buy an aircon "smoke bomb"
(a can that you activate inside the cabin and close the door & wait for aircon to suck up the sanitary solution).

Its cheaper than 24£ and unlike Audi. You will know that you actually did something.

I wouldn't put it pass them to consider "opening both doors to let old cabin air out for 2min" as 24£ aircon sanitation.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

captainhero17 said:


> Just buy an aircon "smoke bomb"
> (a can that you activate inside the cabin and close the door & wait for aircon to suck up the sanitary solution).
> 
> Its cheaper than 24£ and unlike Audi. You will know that you actually did something.
> ...


+1 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pronto (Oct 25, 2019)

captainhero17 said:


> Just buy an aircon "smoke bomb"
> (a can that you activate inside the cabin and close the door & wait for aircon to suck up the sanitary solution).
> 
> Its cheaper than 24£ and unlike Audi. You will know that you actually did something.
> ...


I had no intention of having the aircon sanitize or even having the free health check done, I was more concerned that a main dealer tries to get customers to have unnecessary work done. And why would I have to sign a disclaimer to not have the work done... Independent dealer always for me as I hate being ripped off


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

in my case, when I had the 20BX recall they told me that aircon sanitization was mandatory, otherwise they wouldn't even take the car in the workshop, however it has been totally free of charge


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Pronto said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > Just buy an aircon "smoke bomb"
> ...


As much as I like [email protected]&ting on Audi dealerships and their business practices. This type of up-selling bs is something every car manufacturer does.

Indy dealership is the way to go sadly. 
But even they might dick you if you let your guard too much or get too comfortable.

Thank god my indy is my uncle.


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

I would say yes to the safety check unless you regularly go underneath your car to check it yourself. You have nothing to lose.


----------



## AMT (Apr 8, 2019)

Do not pay them for anything, its a safety recall so just makes sure that gets done, they should be checking underneath and around the car when there doing it anyway to make sure its in roadworthy state before leaving, which I would point out to them - forget the air con issue, you...them..will be both be fine lol.


----------



## Pronto (Oct 25, 2019)

As i have said that I'm so sceptical of AUDI dealers and these free checks and little fiddles they take to remove money from you wallet, yet i have got to take the car to get the safety recall done. then you read this post from a new member and you think I'm not even gonna go and have anything done as it seems it will end in tears.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... f1d529c29a


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Did anyone have an MMI update done at the same time?


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

DPG said:


> Did anyone have an MMI update done at the same time?


They told me that my old 884 MMI version is outdated. And it needs update. They took the initiative to suggest update. (Which as we all know is very rare for Audi given their stance up updating any software with out good reason)

However, they told me 2 times that they updated the MMI. Both times I checked my MMI version in car info. And it was still 884! Twice in 2 different visits they told me they did it
Had to take matters in to my own hands and update it with files from the forum


----------



## Vinny2102 (Dec 10, 2018)

I am putting mine up for sale but just got the letter, should I do it before I advertise or will next owner get it done if I give them the letter?


----------



## Frizzley (Jun 28, 2020)

Vinny2102 said:


> I am putting mine up for sale but just got the letter, should I do it before I advertise or will next owner get it done if I give them the letter?


Personally would get it done, it's not going to cost anything and if any prospective purchaser checks the DVLA website it won't have any outstanding safety recalls -

Would be mindful of buying a car privately if it did on the basis if the owner hasn't got a safety recalled sorted would wonder how well the car had been looked after etc But perhaps I'm just cautious


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Vinny2102 said:


> I am putting mine up for sale but just got the letter, should I do it before I advertise or will next owner get it done if I give them the letter?


Sell it to me and I will get the recall done myself  sent you a private message


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

VorsprungDur said:


> Received a letter today, anyone else had this done?


Nope. What model year does this affect and what's the issue? Thanks.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Audi is recalling certain 2016-2019 Audi TT Roadster Quattro and TT Coupe Quattro vehicles. In the event of a crash, the fuel tank may become damaged by the fuel tank heat shield bracket

20BX


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

I had the recall for both the fuel tank protector and the MMI upgrade which was carried out,
I was also given a safety check with a link to the video of it being carried out and told that all was ok and nothing needed to be done. Car was mist sanitized before getting back into it. Happy with the dealer again.


----------

